

MySQL-PostgreSQL comparison - twampss
http://www.teknico.net/devel/myvspg/index.en.html

======
skwiddor
> PostgreSQL has implemented for years transactions, foreign keys, subselects,
> unions, views, stored procedures, triggers, Unicode support, full joins and
> constraints on data.

> MySQL does not yet implement full joins and constraints on data.

It's all you need to know,

